# SoCal Vintage BMW Meet, Saturday Oct. 11



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

We are very excited to let you know about a wonderful event we are staging in Los 
Angeles this fall. We are hosting the first Southern California Vintage BMW Meet on 
Saturday, October 11, 2008 and we want you to be a charter participant in it. Please go to SoCalVintageBMW.com for all the details.

The SoCal Vintage will be in Woodley Park in Van Nuys, which is well known as the 
premier (and one of the only) places to host an outdoor car event in the LA area. We 
are already working very hard to promote this event, and we expect a very good 
turnout. We both have long wanted a single event that would encompass the entire 
SoCal Vintage BMW community from the Central Coast to San Diego and would 
really bring together many enthusiasts who’ve wanted a comprehensive second 
generation BMW (E3, E9, 02’s, Neu Klasse and earlier) show as this one. This will be 
a great opportunity to be out with our BMW community, as well as seeing some old 
and new friends.

We’re expecting a good number of enthusiasts to put a table up in the Swap Area to 
barter or sell their spare parts, so be ready and come prepared!

We are aiming for this to be a fun, significant event that everyone will be happy to be 
part of. Our goal is for the SoCal Vintage to become an important and ‘looked 
forward to’ show for the vintage BMW community for years to come. 

We look forward to seeing you in Woodley Park in October. Happy and safe driving!

John Barlow IV Jeff d’Avanzo
Co-Founder Co-Founder
SoCal Vintage BMW Meet


----------

